# Hello...



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm KCZ, and I'm a cookbook-aholic.

The hallway down the center of my house is lined with bookcases, which are overflowing with cookbooks. At last count, I owned 600 cookbooks, and that was many volumes ago. I spent the month of September picking up the cookbooks which had snuck down to the floor, and I resolutely recaptured and reshelved the books which had fled to the living room, den, and my bedroom. I valiantly tried to bring organization to the chaos without buying more bookcases.

After this exercise in futility, I SWORE that I would never buy another cookbook. When _Gourmet_ folded, taking its monthly cookbook recommendations with it, I thought I was safe. I erased Jessica's Biscuit from my internet bookmarks. Shamefully, I avoided Cheftalk's cookbook reviews. I even tested myself with a couple of strolls through a kitchenwares store, which had cookbooks scattered among the pots and pans. I really thought I had conquered my addiction.

Today, I went into a TJ Maxx to buy some towels. Unfortunately, some warped store clerk had put a big display of cookbooks in the aisle next to the linens. Francois Payard's _Chocolate Epiphany_ for $6.00 was my downfall. "Chocolate Epiphany" could have been my middle name. I looked at the pretty pictures and the book flew uncontrollably right into my cart. Never mind that I have 20+ chocolate dessert books already. Never mind that there is no way I can wedge one more book onto those shelves. Never mind that I swore off buying more cookbooks.

I sit here now, drooling over my newest book. I am hopeless. I need to go buy another bookcase. Everyone, please pray for me. :blush:


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

It's not an addiction. It's exercise for the imagination and soul.


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

KCZ, do you have a favorite among those 600 books?

I have been shopping for a new cookbook all day yesterday. There are so many that look appealing, I can't make up my mind


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Missyjean, have you looked at the cookbook reviews here at Cheftalk? Might help you make a decision. 

And, whateveryou decide, be sure and use our direct link to Amazon when you're ready to buy.


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

No, I haven't seen the reviews. I should go and check it out. 

I will use the Amazon link. I love Amazon.

Would it be helpful to use that link when I purchase other things from Amazon or is it just for cookbooks?


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Anytime you use Amazon it's helpful to use our direct link, so that Amazon knows where the sale originated.


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

Okay, I will. I buy from Amazon frequently.

I just pre-ordered Lost Season 5 from them

From now on, I will use the link to access the site


----------



## goudahound (Dec 10, 2009)

Hey everyone,
Good to see people using the net to share into on cooking tips and whatnot.
I've been getting into Jamie Oliver's 'Cook With Jamie' book.
I'm not exactly a sous chef, but I've been getting a lot more flair into my cooking now. Cooking's the fun part, but it's the presentation I couldn't seem to wrap my head around.
Anyone else like his stuff? Tastes brilliant, but then again, there's nothing I can compare it to since half this stuff I've never made before! :lol:


----------

